# Ferris Wheel



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out this awesome ferris wheel my brother made for this years haunt. The whole thing runs on a wiper motor, works sweet I love it. It will sit out in my driveway. Doing the clown circus theme this year i will post a video of complete haunt later so you can see it put together.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That is pretty awesome! It's definitely going to be an attention getter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! That's one evil looking clown face, too.

How tall is the ferris wheel?


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

about 15 feet tall. thanks


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely very cool!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Flipping Cool!!!!!


----------



## chris (Jul 19, 2012)

thats cool i have built a ferris wheel also and having prob with the motor using rotisserer moter what my prob any advie would be helpful im a newbe at this stuff


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job on the ferris wheel. The clown head looks scary. Will there be so kid sized skeletons or zombies in the seats come Halloween?


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Awww man I was so excited to see this ( I love the haunted carnival theme) and then work rained on my parade. I forgot youtube is blocked here at the hospital. I anxiously await the end of my work shift so I can ogle your work


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh wow - that is awesome!! I would LOVE to have something like that in my yard on Halloween night!!! Fantastic job!


----------

